# Polentini con fonduta di formaggi gratinati



## MEscher

Salve. Sto scrivendo un menu. Devo tradurre "Polentini con fonduta di formaggi gratinati" (i polentini sono delle piccole porzioni di polenta).

Come fare?

grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come faresti?


----------



## MEscher

Paulfromitaly said:


> Tu come faresti?


Polenta with melted cheese au gratin

Ma non so. Dubito che un inglese sappia che co'è la polenta...

Forse, visto che la polenta è un piatto a base di farina di cereali, si potrebbe strafare in

cereal flour polenta with melted cheese au gratin


----------



## ohbice

Dovrebbe essere un nome abbastanza noto, in ogni caso potresti mettere una nota nel menu e spiegare a piè di pagina. "Cornmeal boiled in salted water" (ripreso da un vecchio post di AlabamaBoy).


----------



## elfa

oh said:


> Dovrebbe essere un nome abbastanza noto, in ogni caso potresti mettere una nota nel menu e spiegare a piè di pagina. "Cornmeal boiled in salted water" (ripreso da un vecchio post di AlabamaBoy).



Polenta is widely known and sold in the UK. No need for a footnote in my view.


----------



## Lorena1970

_Polenta slices with gratinéed cheese_


----------



## ohbice

Ho un dubbio sul piatto: non sarà Polentini gratinati con fonduta di formaggi? Mi suona strano che il mix di formaggi prima sia fatto sciogliere e poi venga pure gratinato (il che presupporrebbe che a un certo punto (il mix) non è più allo stato "sciolto" ma è divenuto un grumo rappreso).


----------



## london calling

elfa said:


> Polenta is widely known and sold in the UK. No need for a footnote in my view.


I agree.

Now let me make what is probably a very bad suggestion (but you never know, if your sense of humour is as bad as mine you might find it acceptable and I'm also pretty sure it would convey the idea):

_Grilled cheese on polenta _

I mean there's not that much difference between this and _cheese on toast_, is there!


----------



## elfa

Lorena1970 said:


> _Polenta slices with gratinéed cheese_



Never heard of "gratinéed cheese", Lo.

However, a possible translation could be

_Polenta slices with cheese au gratin_

@ Mescher, "au gratin" already implies "melted" so in my view adding it is superfluous.

@ LC - Jo, your suggestion sounds like a menu option in a builder's caff!


----------



## london calling

elfa said:


> @ LC - Jo, your suggestion sounds like a menu option in a builder's caff!


Your sense of humour is as bad as mine!

But the Brits would understand it perfectly!


----------



## Lorena1970

elfa said:


> Never heard of "gratinéed cheese", Lo.



Sounds strange to me either, but found in the OED:
*gratiné* |ˌgrätnˈā; ˌgra-| (also gratinée)
adjective [ postpositive ]
another term for au gratin .
DERIVATIVES
*gratinéed* adjective
ORIGIN French, past participle of gratiner ‘cook au gratin.’


----------



## MEscher

Thank you everybody for your precious advice.

Finally I've chosen "_Polenta slices with cheese au gratin".

_Cheers!


----------



## furs

But if you do so, you leave out the 'fonduta' bit, which is THE peculiarity of this dish...

I would call it 'Polenta slices with gratineed cheese fondue'...(yum).


----------



## MEscher

furs said:


> But if you do so, you leave out the 'fonduta' bit, which is THE peculiarity of this dish...
> 
> I would call it 'Polenta slices with gratineed cheese fondue'...(yum).


You're right! Even better! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mary49

oh said:


> Ho un dubbio sul piatto: non sarà Polentini gratinati con fonduta di formaggi? Mi suona strano che il mix di formaggi prima sia fatto sciogliere e poi venga pure gratinato (il che presupporrebbe che a un certo punto (il mix) non è più allo stato "sciolto" ma è divenuto un grumo rappreso).


Condivido il tuo dubbio: non ho trovato in tutta Internet una fonduta fatta con i formaggi gratinati, nè tantomento una fonduta gratinata!


----------



## london calling

furs said:


> But if you do so, you leave out the 'fonduta' bit, which is THE peculiarity of this dish...
> 
> I would call it 'Polenta slices with gratineed cheese fondue'...(yum).


Like Elfa, I have never heard or read _gratinéed cheese _in English, even if the OED says it exists (which I don't doubt). _Au gratin _is far more common, in my opinion.


----------



## ohbice

Grazie Mary, per un po' ho temuto di essere diventato un cuoco peggiore di quello che già ritenevo di essere


----------



## london calling

Mary49 said:


> Condivido il tuo dubbio: non ho trovato in tutta Internet una fonduta fatta con i formaggi gratinati, nè tantomento una fonduta gratinata!


OB, Mary: In the end what you're describing is _grilled slices of polenta with melted cheese/cheese au gratin_ , right?


----------



## furs

No, LC -- a fonduta is not a simple melted cheese... and in fact the term 'fondue' is used in English, AFAIK!


----------



## ohbice

Little slices of polenta au gratin with cheese fondue (se è vero che anche fondue è usato in inglese ;-) ).

In italiano _Fettine di polenta gratinata _(o forse anche grigliata)_ con fonduta di formaggi misti _(la componente formaggesca è fusa e liquida, non è né gratinata né grigliata).


----------



## Mary49

oh said:


> Little slices of polenta au gratin with cheese fondue (se è vero che anche fondue è usato in inglese ;-) ). In italiano _Fettine di polenta gratinata _(o forse anche grigliata)_ con fonduta di formaggi misti _(la componente formaggesca è fusa e liquida, non è né gratinata né grigliata).


Mi pare che come cuoco te la caveresti bene!


----------



## london calling

furs said:


> No, LC -- a fonduta is not a simple melted cheese... and in fact the term 'fondue' is used in English, AFAIK!


I know what fondue is and means, furs, I not only have I had _fonduta_ in Italy but _fondue _in Switzerland as well and I make my own at home (I have the proper equipment....)!

Anyway, tell me how the hell you prepare this damn dish, Mescher:. Do you:

a. grill your polenta, sling fondue on top of it and shove it all back under the grill?

or 

b. grill your polenta and sling fondue on top of it, full stop?

This will make a difference to the translation.


----------



## elfa

london calling said:


> Like Elfa, I have never heard or read _gratinéed cheese _in English, even if the OED says it exists (which I don't doubt). _Au gratin _is far more common, in my opinion.



Concordo. There are absolutely no examples on Google (mine anyway) of "gratinéed cheese".


----------



## ohbice

Grazie Mary. In effetti sono il cuciniere in famiglia 

@london colling: sei sicura che Mescher sappia come si cucina il piatto? comincio a sospettare che i suoi compiti si limitino alla traduzione del menù... anche se spero di sbagliare!!!


----------



## Lorena1970

elfa said:


> Concordo. There are absolutely no examples on  Google (mine anyway) of "gratinéed cheese".


Just for the record : here we go, with and without "é" and here in particular (NYC restaurant) *
French Onion Soup  Gratinée*
Brandy and beef broth, loaded with  Vidalia onions and gratinéed cheese.


----------



## Mary49

london calling said:


> Do you:
> 
> a. grill your polenta, sling fondue on top of it and shove it all back under the grill?
> 
> or
> 
> b. grill your polenta and sling fondue on top of it, full stop?
> 
> This will make a difference to the translation.


The problem is: the Italian phrase doesn't say "fonduta di formaggi gratinat*a*", but "gratinati", and we don't know if "gratinati" refers to "polentini" or "formaggi". You can prepare the dish in both ways: you can put your polenta with fondue under the grill, or you can grill polenta and put fondue on top. There is another option: what about put cheese under the grill, and then obtain fondue from this "grilled" cheese?


----------



## elfa

Lorena1970 said:


> Just for the record : here we go, with and without "é" and here in particular (NYC restaurant) *
> French Onion Soup  Gratinée*
> Brandy and beef broth, loaded with  Vidalia onions and gratinéed cheese.



OK  Don't know why it didn't come up on my search... Anyway, not that many examples and it's certainly not something that comes up on menus in my experience over here in the UK.


----------



## ohbice

Uno che ottenesse una fonduta di formaggi usando un grill dev'essere proprio un povero cuoco! Al più si ottiene un pastrocchio in cui gran parte dei formaggi risulta sciolta sì ma senza "fondersi" con gli altri. Ch'è il vero scopo del piatto, secondo me


----------



## Lorena1970

Last but not least : found in The New York Times as well...:
_Pastas can be ordered as appetizers or main courses. The baked green  pasta called tagliolini mixed with ham, cream and *gratineed cheese* is  luxurious, but it can bring me to my knees if I finish it. _


----------



## MEscher

oh said:


> Little slices of polenta au gratin with cheese fondue (se è vero che anche fondue è usato in inglese ;-) ).


Simply perfecet! 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## BristolGirl

Agree with Lorena about au gratin and gratineed.
Perhaps the 'ini' plural refers primarily to polentini and formaggi means the fonduta is made from more than one cheese.
Usually in restaurants when you're served polentina singular I get a creamy, liquidy polenta and not a slice.
Might polentini refer to a shape that is not a slice ? ie rounds or cakes :
http://www.thefoodcoach.com.au/recipes/?RecipeID=307
http://www.familyfreshcooking.com/2009/12/05/mini-polenta-cakes-with-feta-wild-mushroom-ragu/
Might one of the following be suitable :
- mini polenta rounds/cakes with cheese fondue au gratin 
- gratin of mini polenta cakes with cheese fondue
????


----------



## london calling

MEscher said:


> Simply perfecet!
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Ha! If _Little slices of polenta au gratin with cheese fondue_ sounds like your recipe, then I suggest:

_Slices of grilled polenta topped with (cheese) fondue.
_


----------



## ohbice

BristolGirl said:


> - mini polenta rounds/cakes with cheese fondue au gratin
> - gratin of mini polenta cakes with cheese fondue
> ????



Nel caso 1 (mini polenta rounds/cakes etc.) in italiano troveremmo Polentini con fonduta di formaggi gratinata (lo disse già Mary in un post precedente).
Tra l'altro è per questo motivo che io propendo per il caso 2 (Gratin of mini polenta etc.).
Ma il motivo principale è nella preparazione del piatto: se è vero che la gratinatura serve a conferire al formaggio quella particolare consistenza croccante in superficie, che c'azzecca la fundue? Farei un gratin di formaggi senza il bisogno di fonderli, cioè di liquefarli. Più logico pensare che la gratinatura serva a rendere croccanti le fettine di polenta, cosa che in Italia succede spessissimo (e della quale io vado ghiotto  ).


----------



## Fooler

london calling said:


> Ha! If _Little slices of polenta au gratin with cheese fondue_ sounds like your recipe, then I suggest:
> 
> _Slices of grilled polenta topped with (cheese) fondue.
> _



I'd translate like this........

Vorrei approfittare di questo 3D, se posso, per avere una votra opinione.

In generale con nomi composti nei menu è più giusto dire _Slices of grilled polenta_ ? o anche _Grilled polenta slices _?

Altro esempio: filetto di salmone: _Fillet of salmon_ ? oppure _Salmon fillet_ ?

Quale delle due è più, diciamo, giusta ?

Grazie e scusate l'incursione


----------



## AlabamaBoy

elfa said:


> Polenta is widely known and sold in the UK. No need for a footnote in my view.


I agree for the USA. It is now available in upscale grocery stores. _Polenta (with melted cheese) au gratin_ would be understood here. I'd just say_ polenta au gratin._


----------



## elfa

Fooler said:


> è più giusto dire _Slices of grilled polenta_ ? o anche _Grilled polenta slices _?
> 
> _Fillet of salmon_ ? oppure _Salmon fillet_ ?



Per quanto riguarda polenta, personalmente opterei per il primo.

Per il filetto di salmone, tutti i due si vedono sul menu.


----------

